# LGB 55022 Mini Decoder in LGB 2017?



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Gentlemen,

Is a LGB 55022 Mini Decoder suitable for use in a LGB 2017 Starter set engine? Don't have any literature for the 55022 so I don't know what is rated for...

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

This decoder is a .8 amp motor max rating and .1 amp for front and rear lights and the 55022 is limited to 1 amp total max. 

LGB manual states it is a single motor decoder!!


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Dan, 

Thanks for the info. I have one but no info. Don't know what amperage a little loco draws with a couple of light cars. Sounds like I might need to do some testing unless someone has some info on the little starter locos. Don't want to burn the decoder out. 

Thanks, 

Ed


----------

